# possible ingrown hair



## thakryz (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a hedgehog, who is about three to four months old. He has lost a patch of quills, but they started growing back. Im not sure if he was quilling or if that is a problem, i have been putting flax seed on his food in case of dry skin. Now one that is halfway grown in looks red and scabby where it is connected to the skin. What should I do??? I cannot get him to the vet for another three weeks, as the closest vet that sees hedgehogs is very far away. Any suggestions??


----------



## pixieperf (Apr 19, 2013)

Typically, quilling doesn't happen in patches. It happens randomly all over your hedgie's back. The thing I'm fearing is mites. Mites can cause extreme quill loss like that in one affected area, and needs to be looked at as quickly as possible. Unfortunately, I don't know of any home remedies for mites. (Unless someone knows more than me!) I've only heard of vet-prescribed medications to treat it. If you can get your hedgie in to a vet, that's going to be your best bet right now.

Growing new quills is painful for hedgies, and maybe that's why one of the quills is growing in more harshly than others. I would keep an eye on it, and maybe put a warm compress on the affected area to help it come in easier. If it bleeds at all, I believe a tiny bit of normal strength POLYsporin (not Neosporin make sure of it), helps treat injuries like that. BUT double check on my info before you do anything. I'm a novice myself and am just trying to remember what research I've done.

As for the flax seed treatment, you're on the right track with that. As well as putting 1-2 drops on his food, put 1-2 drops behind his ears to directly treat the skin.

Hope that helps! Anyone, feel free to correct me or anything!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## thakryz (Feb 3, 2014)

I do have a picture of it, but cannot figure out how to attach a picture onto here?? Do you know how to do so??


----------



## thakryz (Feb 3, 2014)

*mites?? ingrown hair?? please help!*

My little hedgie just recently, and very fast got a bald patch. They r starting to grow back, but I am fearful this may be mites. In the middle of this bald patch, there is a hair that looks red, and I don't know if this could be an ingrown quill... Does anyone have an idea of what this is?? I cannot get him to the vet for three weeks, as it is extremely far away and expensive...


----------



## thakryz (Feb 3, 2014)

I firgured out how to get it on here... Its hard to see but in the middle of the patch, is the quill. I have a feeling this may be mites, that patch does not look good, he flinches if I am near that quill.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I merged your new thread with this one, no need to have two threads for the same issue. 

I could be wrong since it's hard to see, but the spot does look like it could use vet attention. If so, three weeks is way too long to wait. Is there any way you can get him there sooner than that? If the spot is infected, it could get FAR worse in three weeks.


----------



## thakryz (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry about that I'm getting used to how to use this forum, and figured out the picture if I started over. I will have to try my hardest to get him there sooner, but its gonna be between the bill and gas upwards of a $200 trip. I just don't have an extra $200 for a few wks.... Thanks for the advice, I was just hoping there was something I could do until then. Maybe I could work something out with the vet to go sooner. I hope.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No worries!  We always have new people trying to figure out how things work around here, so we're used to it, heh.

Shoot, that's pretty expensive! :? Don't give up yet - I'm far from being very knowledgeable about health issues & what could be done at home. Nancy, Kalandra, & Nikki are all better with that sort of thing, so one of them might have some other advice on what you could do for him until you can get to the vet.


----------

